# Game #2: Phoenix Suns (0-1) @ Utah Jazz (0-1) - 10/28



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

* When: Thursday, 10:30PMEST/8:30PMMT/7:30PMPST
Where: EnergySolutions Arena - Salt Lake City, UT
TV: TNT*
*Previous Game: L 92-106 @ Portland Trail Blazers *












*Utah Jazz (0-1)

Starters: 






































PG Deron Williams | SG Raja Bell | SF Andrei Kirilenko | PF Paul Millsap | C Al Jefferson * 














*Phoenix Suns (0-1) 

Starters: 





































PG Steve Nash | SG Jason Richardson | SF Grant Hill | PF Hedo Turkoglu | C Robin Lopez* 




*_Victory Advisory_*








*Suns have been placed on.....OHS***!*​


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

If Nash has to score 26pts every night for the Suns to have a chance, they will be losing a lot of games this year. Hedo, Rich and Hill all have to have nice balance scoring or the Suns might be looking forward to the lottery. 

The Suns did pretty well for 3 quarters of the Portland game. They should be able to keep pace with the Jazz (or so I think).


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

12-3 Suns 8:12 left. Missed it because they stayed with blowout games for some reason.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Jazz on a 8-2 run.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

27-22 Suns at the end of 1.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Dragic's knee looks OK. 8 pts, 4 assists in 7 mins. Missed and 1 but Suns got the rebound and Hedo drills another 3. Make that 5 assists now.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

44-34, Suns 5:53 left


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Jrich sweeping in for layup, and then off layup off a Hill TD pass. 52-36, Suns 2:59 left. 

22-6 run by Suns


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Forgot to post this here. But before half, Jefferson airball, Nash hit Jrich for the dunk with .2 left. 58-42, Suns.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Jazz have brought it back of course >_>


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

84-72, Suns at the end of 3.

Warrick's been surprising. 13/9 in 21 mins.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

90-78, Suns 6:58 left.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Dagger by Jrich.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Suns 110, Jazz 94*

Dragic 11 pts 6 assists in 15 mins.

Warrick 18 pts, 11 rebs.

50 pts by the bench.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Awesome game by Warrick. . . . That jam he had when he dove to the basket was legit. Nice to know he doesn't need 10 million a year to finish around the rim.


----------



## the rattler (Sep 15, 2006)

This was a very nice road win.. I said this team was a playoff team and I'll stand by my posts..

I kept expecting the Jazz to come back last night in the 4th quarter but they didn't..


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

If the Suns can get Warrick to play like that somewhat consistently throughout the year, then I think they'll be alright after all. Big "IF" though :/


----------

